# Boyfriend and I argueing...Ideas?



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Last night i tried to call my boyf and i got his answer phone, fine. I often get that. BUt the message had changed to some woman saying "sorry, he can't come to the phone at the moment, he is busy with ME.".I got pissed off and send him a message saying he was an A hole (opps). We finally spoke and he apologised for the message and said that it was just a joke (yeah funny). Then i got a message telling me i was dumped! I called him back and we spoke some more. But he said that maybe he shouldn't be in this relationship because he has NEVER argued with girlfriends before. Grr...Well, we agreed we would talk tomorrow. (today) but he never called and left his phone turned off. He sent me a message arounf 6pm (when he knew i would be at work) telling me he didn't wanna split up and we would talk soon. He STILL had his phone turned off when i called after work. (its not like it was too late because we ALWAYS talk late). I just don't know what to do about it now. Ive had a **** night at work and could've really done without all this right now. We were meant to meet up tomorrow night but i am working again.


----------



## lindsay* (Jul 23, 2000)

it sounds like he's passively trying to break up with you. i had a guy do something similar once. then again, maybe he isnt and it was just a joke. good luck!


----------



## Imagica (Jan 14, 2001)

NikkiSounds like he's trying to backout of the relationship, maybe he thinks he's not ready for a serious relationship or maybe he's just a real jerk. Either way you got figure out how much your willing to put into this relationship. It sounds to me it's all up too on how to proceed.Good luck with your choice!


----------



## Vicky Foster (Sep 15, 2002)

Well, from what you've told me, you haven't been going out with him long at all, and if you guys are already arguing, it doesn't look good does it?It doesn't look like a match made in heaven, so why not do yourself a favour before you get too attached, and really emotionally hurt, and dump him!Chasing after him to find out what's going on when he's messing you about will just make you feel ####.The first few months should be bliss! Early hassle signifies a big no no.Good luck x


----------

